# μαρκάρω (μτφ.)



## Theseus (Aug 28, 2017)

I can't understand this piece of dialogue because the metaphorical meaning of the word doesn't make sense to me (της χώνομαι):-

- Δεν ξέρω πώς να σ' το πω, αλλά τελευταία μαρκάρω την ξαδέρφη σου, μπας και μου κάτσει.
- Ε, δεν τρώγεσαι. Αυτή είναι σοβαρή κοπέλα ρε, με σένα τον φλούφλη θα μπλέξει;

- Τι θα γίνει, θα γαμήσεις φέτος ή θα αλλάξει ο χρόνος έτσι;
- Γάμησέ τα. Κάνω στενό μαρκάρισμα στην Άννα από την κατασκήνωση αλλά μου το παίζει ιστορία.

It would be very much appreciated if a colleague could give me the general drift of the entire dialogue, since there are so many idiomatic phrases, even slang ones, in this short piece.

It doesn't seem to me to be a passage that only the in-crowd in slang.gr could relate to(?).


----------



## Marinos (Aug 28, 2017)

Here the meaning of μαρκάρω is not "to mark" but "to tackle" (in football). The guy tackles, i.e. presses the girl, in other words he tries to flirt her persistently.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks, Marinos. So far, so good with the first sentence of the dialogue. The word μαρκάρω is puzzling me anyway, despite me knowing its etymology. 

In the Rebetik song και θα κάτσω στη γωνία, the line τον πόνο το μαρκάρανε occurs:-

Οι ναύτες που μπαρκάρανε κι οι ναύτες που φουμάρανε
απ' το φιλί μια τζούρα
τον πόνο το *μαρκάρανε*, ταξίδια σιγοντάρανε
και 'πνίξαν τη χασούρα.

I do not know what it means in context.

As for the rest of the passage above, there are many idioms or slang phrases that are obscure.

Here is my attempt at a translation:-

-I don't know how to tell you but recently I've been putting it on to your cousin in case she lets me have it off with me.
-Don't bother(?). She's a serious girl, man. Is she going to get mixed up with a playboy like you?

-How will things turn out? Will you screw someone this year, or will the year be the same for you as it's been for me (?)?
-Sod it! I'm laying it on thick with Anna from the camp but she takes the piss out of me.

A kind of sense but you can see I'm clueless really!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 28, 2017)

Ε, δεν τρώγεσαι is an exclamation meaning something like "you are pathetic". 
The song must use the other meaning of the word μαρκάρω, i.e. "to mark", but I cannot make what it means here. Probably from card-playing slang (as the word χασούρα also implies).


----------



## Theseus (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks, Marinos. So the rest of my attempt at translation was vaguely right. Your hunch about a card playing term seems to be supported by an alternative reading to φουμάρανε δηλ. κουμάρανε in l.1: another word for 'gambling' or the like (Turkish kumar).


----------



## Neikos (Aug 28, 2017)

Πού τους βρήκες αυτούς τους στίχους, Θησέα; Το "και θα κάτσω στη γωνία" φαντάζομαι ότι είναι το "Όταν πλύνω τουμπεκάκι" του Βαμβακάρη, σωστά; Αλλά τι δουλειά έχουν αυτοί οι στίχοι στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι; Τους βρήκες κάπου γραμμένους ή τους άκουσες σε καμιά εκτέλεση του κομματιού;


----------



## Theseus (Aug 28, 2017)

I think it's a mixture of two songs which Daeman gave me (he knew they were two songs, by marking them in separate colours. See the entry at 
Κόλιντα, μέλιντα.....απ' τη Νάουσα, #8.

The first song is, as you say:-

1) Όταν πλύνω τουμπεκάκι βρε, όταν πλύνω τουμπεκάκι 
&
2) Στα φορτηγά και στα γκαζάδικα δυο άντρες φίλοι
στης Σαλονίκης τα Λαδάδικα γίνονται μύλοι.
Με δυο φωτιές τα τσιπουράδικα, ρόγες σταφύλι
πίνουν αγάπες στα ορθάδικα, βαμμένα χείλη.

*Οι ναύτες που μπαρκάρανε κι οι ναύτες που κουμάρανε (alternative text: φουμάρανε)
απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα
τον πόνο το μαρκάρανε, ταξίδια σιγοντάρανε
και ’πνιξαν τη χασούρα*. 

The last two lines of the above puzzle me.:)

Στα φορτηγά τα μεσημέρια τους δυο ναύτες μόνοι
μετράνε σκόρπια καλοκαίρια τους, κάνουν τιμόνι.
Χάνουν τις νύχτες στα αστέρια τους, θεός θυμώνει
ο Ποσειδώνας τα φεγγάρια τους τα καμακώνει. 

Οι ναύτες που μπαρκάρανε κι οι ναύτες που κουμάρανε
απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα
τον πόνο το μαρκάρανε, ταξίδια σιγοντάρανε
και ’πνιξαν τη χασούρα

There is much of these lines I find difficult but I’m working on a translation.


----------



## Neikos (Aug 28, 2017)

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι o Δαεμάνος σου έγραψε αυτούς τους στίχους απλώς για να δεις τη χρήση της λέξης "τζούρα" κι όχι για να ακούσεις το κομμάτι. Νομίζω πως αφού έγινε το κακό, έστω και άθελά του, πρέπει να σε αποζημιώσει με κάποιο άλλο τραγούδι για το χρόνο και την ενέργεια. :) 
O στίχος πάντως λέει σίγουρα «φουμάρανε απ' το φιλί μια τζούρα» κι όχι κουμάρανε. Μάλλον εννοεί ότι πήρανε μια γεύση από το φιλί. Τους υπόλοιπους αν θες τη γνώμη μου, μην μπαίνεις στον κόπο να τους μεταφράσεις, χαμένος χρόνος είναι. Στίχοι όπως «ταξίδια σιγοντάρανε, τον πόνο μαρκάρανε» κλπ. υπάρχουν μόνο για βγαίνει το μέτρο και η ομοιοκαταληξία, μην ψάχνεις κρυφά νοήματα.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks, Neikos! I'll take your advice. I took Daeman's verses wrongly because I already knew the meaning of τζούρα. So my requests for translation help had the wrong context &, as a result, I misinterpreted them. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2017)

Some corrections on the original dialogues: 
Φλούφλης is not a playboy but someone who is silly, a lightweight, and maybe a little effeminate, too. 
θα αλλάξει ο χρόνος έτσι= θα σε βρει ο νέος χρόνος έτσι it will be like this until the end of the year. 
Also I think it is not η Άννα από την κατασκήνωση Anna from the camp, but Άννα, από την κατασκήνωση Anna, since the camp (since they met at some camping excursion)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks, SBE. I can't think of a suitable English equivalent of φλούφλης, perhaps 'namby pamby'. Your translation corrections are really helpful.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Οι ναύτες που μπαρκάρανε κι οι ναύτες που κουμάρανε
> απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα
> τον πόνο το μαρκάρανε, ταξίδια σιγοντάρανε
> και ’πνιξαν τη χασούρα



I would like to propose an alternative explanation here, supporting _κουμάρανε_ e.g. playing _κουμάρι_, dice, and μαρκάρανε having something to do with _μάρκες_, tokens used to play various luck games. In this alternative explanation, then, the sailors that sailed and the sailors who played dice using as a bet a small part of a kiss, they turned pain into tokens and added more voyages and thus could drown their losses.

Far-fetched, most probably, but stil...l :)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 11, 2017)

An excellent interpretation, good Dr, if you read κουμάρανε, which is a varia lectio. It still works with φουμάρανε. I like the interpretation but, as the lexilogist who solved the problem of το φωτεινό ιπποδρόμιο, the answers you give are always worthy of consideration. 
Do tou think the φωτιές in verse 1 refer to their cigarettes in the dim light of the τσιπουράδικα?:)


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2017)

Η μόνη πιθανή σημασία είναι, νομίζω, το «σημαδεύω». Απλώς πρέπει να καταλάβουμε για ποιο λόγο σημαδεύανε τον πόνο.

Πάντως, να το ξέρετε, πάντα απεχθανόμουν την προσπάθεια αποκωδικοποίησης στίχων ποιημάτων ή τραγουδιών. Κάτι η προσπάθεια για μέτρο, κάτι για ρίμα, κάτι για ποιητικότητα, πάει κατά διαόλου η διαφάνεια.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 11, 2017)

Point taken, Nickel. Still my question stands: are the φωτιές in stanza 1 an oblique reference to cigarettes?


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Point taken, Nickel. Still my question stands: are the φωτιές in stanza 1 an oblique reference to cigarettes?



The second paragraph of my previous message was an indirect answer to that question. :)


----------



## pontios (Sep 12, 2017)

απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα
τον πόνο το μαρκάρανε

I'm wondering if the metaphorical meaning of the above 2 lines is: they took the breath of a kiss = they took the breath of a faint/fading kiss (as opposed to a lingering one) and instilled this (brief faint/fading) characteristic into their pain/painful memories - i.e., so that the painful memory (of their losses) doesn't linger - it quickly fades?
.....i.e., they deliberately decided not to dwell on their losses?

Like metaphorical gene splicing: where the DNA of the "pain" is cut, and a gene from the "brief fading kiss/peck" is inserted - resulting in (and ensuring) a brief/fading pain?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2017)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, να το ξέρετε, πάντα απεχθανόμουν την προσπάθεια αποκωδικοποίησης στίχων ποιημάτων ή τραγουδιών. Κάτι η προσπάθεια για μέτρο, κάτι για ρίμα, κάτι για ποιητικότητα, πάει κατά διαόλου η διαφάνεια.



Still, still, it's fun to try... :)

So, here's my try for the _δυο φωτιές_: One fire could be the _τσίπουρο_ and the second would be the girls _με τα βαμμένα χείλη_ which remind of _ρόγες σταφύλι_. (The rhyming could be considered an assistance, here.)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks, Dr. I take it that ρόγες σταφύλι means hanging 'bunches of grapes' but the phrase in context also suggests ''nipples'? Such is the nature of poetry: hints and guesses,/Hints followed by guesses......as Nickel indicates.:)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 12, 2017)

_Ρώγα_ (ή _ρόγα_, αν και δεν το έχω συνηθίσει έτσι) δεν είναι το τσαμπί του σταφυλιού (_bunch_) αλλά ο μεμονωμένος καρπός (_fruit_, υποθέτω). Δεν ξέρω αν τα βαμμένα χείλη έχουν το χρώμα των σταφυλιών, ή αν είναι σαρκώδη σαν ζουμερά σταφύλια, αλλά ίσως εδώ οι ρώγες αναφέρονται στο ίδιο το τσίπουρο, που έχει αποσταχθεί από κατάλοιπα της οινοπαραγωγής, δηλαδή από σταφύλια.

Το συμπέρασμα; Ότι τα τραγούδια αυτά γενικώς με μπερδεύουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2017)

From ancient times, lips are considered as a substitute for nipples (and painted accordingly), nothing new there under the sun...


----------



## Theseus (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks, all: pontios, Duke & Dr. So despite the Duke's confusion, how do we translate ρόγες σταφύλι? 'Grape nipples'? 'Nipples red as grapes'? I have never come across the equation of nipples=grapes. Can you give more instances in addition to the lexicological one? :) This song seems capable of so many interpretations. We are back to Nickel's observation & the Duke's confusion...:blush::twit:


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2017)

...
*ρώγα ή ρόγα; ρώγα (του σταφυλιού ή του μαστού)

*


Theseus said:


> ... This song seems capable of so many interpretations.



That may be so, but trust me, that song is not worth it, just as Neikos wrote in post #8 above.

If we're to discuss, thoroughly dissect and analyze a song down to the last bite, morsel, sip or whiff, it should be worth the time and effort to do so.

I still owe you one to make up for all this fuss, but for the life of me I can't say when I'll be able to. I'm in search of lost time.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, 'Man, after a long time! I had taken Neikos’s advice and I have been watching some really good subtitled videos recommended by him. My obsessive nature unfortunately made me ask these further questions, as other colleagues clearly thought the song was worthy of comment. And all because I found απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα hard to understand! To be honest, I haven’t spent much time at all on this song recently. But I have to try to know what’s going on, as in the subtitled BBC video, mentioned in another post, where Neikos has been excellent in his help to me. :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 12, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> From ancient times, lips are considered as a substitute for nipples (and painted accordingly), nothing new there under the sun...



Ούτε εγώ το γνώριζα αυτό. Από την άλλη, μια σχετική αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο με οδήγησε, όπως συχνά συμβαίνει, σε κάτι το εντελώς απροσδόκητο – που όμως μας επαναφέρει στα βαμμένα χείλη, άρα υποθέτω πως ταιριάζει κι αυτό με τον τρόπο του.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks, Duke. The song might not be worth much but the comments & feedback shown in this thread have sparked off lots of interest. That, at least, has been worth it!:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2017)

For the translation, I would play it safe, with something like "lips having the colour of (red) grapes".


----------



## Theseus (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks, Dr. I must say despite the disparaging comments made about it, I quite liked it, but 'Man doesn't so I bow to his greater judgement. :) Your translation I like: it has a good balance to it--τσιπουράδικα and (red) grape-coloured lips/πίνουν αγάπες και βαμμένα χείλη....


----------



## pontios (Sep 14, 2017)

απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα
τον πόνο το μαρκάρανε

.. maybe it's referring to the the healing/soothing power of a kiss (reduces the pain) - metaphorically "kissing it better"?

μαρκαρω = marking = planting a kiss on the sore spot (Χ marks the spot)?

Kissing something better -- (urban dictionary)
literally kissing whatever area hurts in order to make it feel better.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks, Pontios. Μαρκάρω seems to have so many meanings! Maybe ΕΝ ΠΛΩ had no idea what it meant & just used the word because of the pleasing rhyme. I now think that as (perhaps) the Dr hinted the ρόγες σταφύλι means nipples like grapes i.e. protruding. I am not spending much time on the song now but any new entry is worth looking at. Thanks again. :)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 14, 2017)

Aren't we all in search of lost time, 'Man... ..


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2017)

...
Borrowed Time - John Lennon


----------



## Theseus (Sep 15, 2017)

And Lennon is dead; his time is up. Gloomy thinking but all of us, the older we get, live on borrowed time. Ζούμε ήδη με δανεικό χρόνο. οι ώρες μας είναι μετρημένες. Τι αφυπνιστική σκέψη!


----------



## pontios (Sep 15, 2017)

We're just "marking" time, you could say,Theseus, until something juicier comes along (that we could sink our collective teeth into).
;)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 16, 2017)

Χαχαχα, Πόντιο. Αρχίσαμε με το μαρκάρω και με το μαρκάρω τελειώσαμε. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2017)

Theseus, here is a children's poem by Zacharias Papantoniou, which I remember from primary school, and which might clarify your confusion about grapes. There is no double entendre here, unless you have a very vivid imagination: 
Σε μια ρώγα από σταφύλι
έπεσαν οχτώ σπουργίτες
και τρωγόπιναν οι φίλοι.
Τσίρι τίρι, τσιριτρό,
τσιριτρί τσιριτρό!

Εχτυπούσανε τις μύτες
και κουνούσαν τις ουρές,
κι είχαν γέλια και χαρές.
Τσίρι τίρι, τσιριτρό,
τσιριτρί τσιριτρό!

Πώπω, πώπω, σε μια ρώγα
φαγοπότι και φωνή!
την αφήκαν αδειανή.
Τσίρι τίρι, τσιριτρό,
τσιριτρί τσιριτρό!

Και μεθύσαν κι όλη μέρα
πάνε δώθε, πάνε πέρα,
τραγουδώντας στον αέρα.
Τσίρι τίρι, τσιριτρό,
τσιριτρί τσιριτρό!


----------



## pontios (Sep 16, 2017)

*μαρκάρω* [markáro] -ομαι Ρ6 : 1α. (αθλ., για παίχτη αντίπαλης ομάδας) παρακολουθώ από κοντά κπ. και παρεμποδίζω τις κινήσεις του: Παίχτης που μαρκάρει με επιτυχία τον αντίπαλο. β. *(μτφ.) παρεμποδίζω κπ. ή κτ.* 2. βάζω χαρακτηριστικό, αναγνωριστικό σημάδι σε κτ.: Nα μαρκάρεις τα ρούχα πριν τα δώσεις για πλύσιμο. Dictionary of Standard Modern Greek.


It was fun guessing, but we should have simply referred to the Dictionary of Standard Modern Greek! - which gives the metaphorical meaning of μαρκάρω.

απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα
τον πόνο το μαρκάρανε

Whatever the sailors (or sailors' lips) "kissed" /puffed or sipped on had an "analgesic" or calming effect - i.e., it blocked/checked/inhibited/reduced their (psychological) pain/anguish.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2017)

That was the explanation given by Marinos right from the start, in #2.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 16, 2017)

Εντάξει. Ο Μαρίνος μου τα έλεγε: Κοιλοπόνεσε το βουνό και γέννησε ποντίκι/ὤδινεν ὄρος καὶ ἔτεκεν μῦν/πολύ κακό για τίποτα! Πληρωσες τα λεφτα σου, τωρα διαλεξε.......or is there a Greek proverbial equivalent for 'you pays your penny & you takes your choice!' Thanks, SBE, for your lovely nursery rhyme. I'm in the process of translating it but it's fairly straightforward apart from one or two queries. Does Εχτυπούσανε τις μύτες mean 'they clashed beaks'. What is the difference between ρώγα & σταφύλι. Is σταφύλι the same as τσαμπί? :)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 16, 2017)

Incidentally, Nickel, Marinos in #4 says that he can't make [out] what μαρκάρω means in this context. :)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes, as a matter of fact my explanation referred to the slang.gr dialogue (μαρκάρω την ξαδέρφη σου etc.), not to the now notorious song.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2017)

Marinos said:


> ... not to the now notorious song.



The then Notorious song  :


----------



## Neikos (Sep 16, 2017)

Theseus said:


> What is the difference between ρώγα & σταφύλι. Is σταφύλι the same as τσαμπί? :)




ρώγα : grape, ο μεμονωμένος καρπός του τσαμπιού μιας κληματαριάς (also σταφυλόρωγα), 
the small, round, purple or pale green fruit growing in clusters on a grapevine, eaten as fruit or used in making wine.

τσαμπί : a bunch of grapes


He pulled another grape off the bunch and
popped it into his mouth.
Πήρε μια ρώγα από το τσαμπί και την έβαλε στο στόμα του.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 16, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Is σταφύλι the same as τσαμπί?



Μου πήρε λίγη ώρα, αλλά νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω την πηγή της σύγχυσης. Τα περισσότερα φρούτα στην ελληνική γλώσσα, όπως και στην αγγλική, είναι αυτό που θα έλεγες «countable nouns», δηλαδή μετρήσιμα ουσιαστικά*: ένα μήλο, δύο πεπόνια, τρία κεράσια, τέσσερα δαμάσκηνα, πέντε ελιές, έξι βατόμουρα, επτά γκρέιπ φρουτ (γκρέιπφρουτ; γκρεϊπφρούτ;), κλπ. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλους καρπούς: ένα φουντούκι, ένα κάστανο, μία μελιτζάνα, μία πιπεριά, ένα αγγουράκι.

Τα σταφύλια διαφέρουν: αν πεις «έφαγα ένα σταφύλι» θα ακουστεί λάθος σε πολλούς (αν όχι στους περισσότερους), και δεν θα είναι ξεκάθαρο αν εννοείς «I had a grape» ή «I had a bunch of grapes». Οπότε είναι καλύτερο να πεις αντίστοιχα «έφαγα μια ρώγα σταφύλι» ή «έφαγα ένα τσαμπί σταφύλι(α)» – ή «αγόρασα ένα κιλό σταφύλια», φυσικά, αν και αυτό δεν διαφέρει από τα υπόλοιπα φρούτα.

Ως προς την άμεση αντιστοιχία της λέξης _σταφύλι_ με τη _ρώγα_ και το _τσαμπί_, ομολογώ ότι όσο το σκέφτομαι τόσο περισσότερο με μπερδεύει, και θα ήθελα να ακούσω κι άλλες απόψεις.

Για αρχή, μπορείς εξίσου να πεις «ένα τσαμπί σταφύλι» ή «ένα τσαμπί σταφύλια». Η πρώτη διατύπωση μοιάζει να αναφέρεται περισσότερο στο σταφύλι με τη γενική του έννοια: το όνομα του φρούτου, του καρπού του αμπελιού, που χρησιμοποιείται σε φράσεις όπως «το κρασί παράγεται από τη ζύμωση χυμού σταφυλιού» ή «μου αρέσει να τρώω σταφύλια τον Σεπτέμβριο». Από την άλλη, η δεύτερη διατύπωση μοιάζει να εξισώνει τη _ρώγα_ με το _σταφύλι_, καθώς παραπέμπει σε άλλα, μετρήσιμα φρούτα: «ένα τσαμπί μπανάνες» = «a hand of bananas». Κάποιος που θα ακούσει «ένα σταφύλι» και θα σκεφτεί «ένα τσαμπί» θα προτιμήσει, υποθέτω, την πρώτη διατύπωση έναντι της δεύτερης.

Σε αντίθεση με το τσαμπί, η ρώγα δεν συσχετίζεται με άλλα φρούτα όπως με το σταφύλι: κάποιος που θα διαβάσει «έδωσε στο παιδί μια ρώγα αλλά την έφτυσε» θα καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για ρώγα σταφυλιού, ακόμα κι αν δεν το έχεις προσδιορίσει πιο πριν. Το όνομα του φρούτου όμως λείπει, και το σκέτο «ρώγα» μού ακούγεται λίγο γενικό· θα έλεγα λοιπόν ότι το «ρώγα σταφυλιού» ή «ρώγα από σταφύλι» είναι καλύτερο, τουλάχιστον για πρώτη αναφορά. Και τη ρώγα τη λένε κάποιοι «σταφύλι» (όπως στα αγγλικά δηλαδή), και μάλιστα βρίσκω φράσεις όπως «έβαλε ένα σταφύλι στο στόμα», που προφανώς δεν αναφέρονται στο τσαμπί. Βρίσκω ακόμα και έργο ονόματι _Ένα σταφύλι στον ήλιο_, στο πρωτότυπο _A Raisin in the Sun_· κανονικά _raisin_ είναι η σταφίδα, αλλά εδώ εννοεί τη ρώγα σταφυλιού που αφέθηκε (σαν όνειρο) στον ήλιο και σιγά σιγά στεγνώνει.

Αν και η δική μου πείρα δεν με βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα ως προς τη χρήση, μου φαίνεται ότι _σταφύλι_ μπορεί να είναι είτε η ρώγα, είτε το τσαμπί, είτε κανένα από τα δύο. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μας βοηθάει πολύ, αλλά πέρα από τη λογοτεχνία και τα τραγούδια, προτείνω να αποφύγεις το «ένα σταφύλι».


*Δεν ξέρω πόσο δόκιμος είναι αυτός ο όρος στην ελληνική γραμματική, και αν έχουμε κάποιον άλλο αντίστοιχο.

ΥΓ: Το τσαμπί δεν αποτελείται μόνο από ρώγες, αλλά και από τα κοτσάνια τους – που αλλιώς λέγονται _βόστρυχοι_. Το ίδιο το τσαμπί λέγεται και _βότρυς_.


----------



## Neikos (Sep 16, 2017)

Μπράβο, Δούκα. Ωραία ανάλυση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρώτα έστειλα το μήνυμα και μετά άρχισα να ψάχνω στα λεξικά, τα οποία με μπέρδεψαν περισσότερο. Σταφύλι λένε το τσαμπί (πχ στο ΛΚΝ) και ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα αντιληφθεί αυτήν την χρήση μέχρι τώρα κι ας έχω μαζέψει μερικούς τόνους σταφύλια όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς. Εγώ σταφύλι έλεγα πάντα τη ρώγα κι όχι το τσαμπί και φράσεις όπως "φέρε μας κάνα σταφύλι να φάμε" τις καταλάβαινα όπως το "φέρε μας κανένα κεράσι να φάμε", δηλαδή μερικά σταφύλια/κεράσια κι όχι ένα τσαμπί σταφύλι. Θα δω και σε αλλά λεξικά, αλλά και πώς χρησιμοποιείται σε παραδείγματα στο ίντερνετ, και ίσως επανέλθω αν έχω κάτι χρήσιμο να προσθέσω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2017)

...
Έφαγα σταφύλι. Έφαγα και μήλο και μπανάνα, αλλά δε μ' έφτασαν.

Είχα φάει ψάρι πριν και λαχταρούσα φρούτο.

Και βαστώ τα στράφυλα, τα τσίκουδα με τα λίκια για το ρακοκάζανο τον άλλο μήνα, βοήθειά μας. 
Αποθηκεύω τα στέμφυλα προς ζύμωση, για το στεμφυλόπνευμα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 16, 2017)

Σε μια ρώγα από σταφύλι
(δεν το πιστεύω ότι βρήκα ακριβώς την εκτέλεση που άκουγα ένα-δυο χρονών από 45άρι δισκάκι!)


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2017)

...
Palin: Oh, you promised you wouldn't do fruit this week.
Sgt.: What do you mean?
Jones: We've done fruit the last nine weeks.
Sgt.: What's wrong with fruit? You think you know it all, eh?
Palin: Can't we do something else for a change?
Idle: Like someone who attacks you with a pointed stick?
Sgt.: Pointed stick? Oh, oh, oh. We want to learn how to defend ourselves against pointed sticks, do we? Getting all high and mighty, eh? Fresh fruit not good enough for you, eh? Well I'll tell you something, my lad. When you're walking home tonight and some homicidal maniac comes after you with a bunch of loganberries, don't come crying to me! Now, the passion fruit. When your assailant lunges at you with a passion fruit...
All: We done the passion fruit.
Sgt.: What?
Chapman: We done the passion fruit.
Palin: We done oranges, apples, grapefruit...
Jones: Whole and segments.
Palin: Pomegranates, greengages...
Chapman: Grapes, passion fruit...
Palin: Lemons...
Jones: Plums...
Chapman: Mangoes in syrup...
Sgt.: How about cherries?
All: We did them.
Sgt.: Red *and* black?
All: Yes!
Sgt.: All right then, bananas!
We haven't done them, have we? Right. Bananas. :twit:








Marinos said:


> Σε μια ρώγα από σταφύλι
> (δεν το πιστεύω ότι βρήκα ακριβώς την εκτέλεση που άκουγα ένα-δυο χρονών από 45άρι δισκάκι!)



Την ίδια θυμάμαι κι εγώ. :up:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 17, 2017)

Από το ΛΝΕΓ (2005):

*σταφύλι* (το) {σταφυλ-ιού | -ιών} ο καρπός του αμπελιού, που μεγαλώνει σε τσαμπιά (βότρυς) ως σύνολο από πολλές στρογγυλές, χυμώδεις, γλυκές ή υπόξινες ρώγες σε χρώμα κιτρινωπό, κόκκινο ή μαύρο, τρώγεται ως φρούτο ή χρησιμοποιείται για την παραγωγή κρασιού και σταφίδας: _~ μοσχάτο / σαββατιανό / ροζακί / φράουλα_ ‖ _κόκκινο / λευκό ~_ (κιτρινωπό) ‖ _μαύρο ~_ (σκούρο κόκκινο)· ΦΡ. *απ' τα σύκα ως τα σταφύλια* βλ. λ. _σύκο._ — (υποκ.) *σταφυλάκι* (το), *σταφυλικός*, -ή, -ό [1869]
[ΕΤΥΜ. < μτγν. _σταφύλιον_, υποκ. τού αρχ. _σταφυλή_ (βλ. λ.)].

(Και μιας και έβαλα όλο το λήμμα, ας προσθέσω και το σχετικό απόσπασμα από το λήμμα _σύκο_: (δ) _*απ' τα σύκα ως τα σταφύλια*_ σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, πριν ή χωρίς να περάσει πολύς χρόνος ΣΥΝ. γρήγορα, σύντομα)


Σαν να ξεφύγαμε από το θέμα, ε;


----------



## Theseus (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks to all, especially the Duke for his eloquent exposition of the meaning of σταφύλι. Things are much clearer now. BTW, what does Marinos mean by his use of εκτέλεση: does he mean the 'performance' he heard on a 45 disc when he was 2 years old?:)


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2017)

Για μένα είναι και ήταν πάντα ξεκάθαρο: 
Σταφύλι= το φρούτο, το οποίο αποτελείται από ρώγες σε τσαμπιά. Τρώμε σταφύλι, γενικώς και αορίστως ή τρώμε μερικές ρώγες σταφύλι ή ένα τσαμπί σταφύλι (πιο συχνά, γιατί δυο- τρεις ρώγες είναι ένα τσαμπί). Δεν τρώμε ποτέ ΕΝΑ σταφύλι. Κάποιοι λένε "ένα σταφύλι" και εννοούν μια ρώγα ή ένα τσαμπί, αλλά αυτό απλά δείχνει ότι είναι λίγο αυθαίρετη η χρήση αυτή και καλύτερα να μην μπερδεύουμε τον Θησέα με αυτά. Αν το ακούσει ποτέ, σίγουρα θα καταλάβει, αλλά δεν είναι ο συχνότερος τύπος. 

Σε τσαμπιά είναι κι οι μπανάνες, οι ντομάτες (μόνο που τις αγοράζουμε μεμονωμένες, αν και έχουν εμφανιστεί πρόσφατα στην αγορά σε τσαμπιά) και όποιο άλλο φρούτο, λαχανικό, σιτηρό, λουλούδι φύεται με αυτό τον τρόπο. 

Ρώγες έχουν τα σταφύλια, τα βατόμουρα και όποιο άλλο φρούτο ή λαχανικό αποτελείται από μικρότερα αυτόνομα τεμάχια (μόνο το σταφύλι είναι συνηθισμένο στην Ελλάδα).


----------



## Neikos (Sep 17, 2017)

Theseus said:


> BTW, what does Marinos mean by his use of εκτέλεση: does he mean the 'performance' he heard on a 45 disc when he was 2 years old?:)



Performance δεν λέμε τη ζωντανή εκτέλεση; Εδώ μάλλον εννοεί version o Μαρίνος. Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχουν πολλές για το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι.

Και μιας κ ξεφύγαμε τελείως από το θέμα, όπως είπε κι o Δούκας πιο πάνω, και φάγαμε και μια βδομάδα αναλύοντας τους αριστουργηματικούς αυτούς στίχους, ας βάλω κι εγώ ένα ποίημα με ναυτική επίσης θεματολογία από τον φίλο μας τον Κόλια, που έτυχε να ξαναδιαβάζω σήμερα μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Για μια γοργόνα που 'χε μαρκάρει (μ' αυτήν τη λέξη δεν ξεκινήσαμε; ) στο μπράτσο του. Νομίζω πως θα έχεις καινούριες λέξεις και διφορούμενα νοήματα να αναλύεις και για την επόμενη εβδομάδα. :)
Τουλάχιστον αυτό θα το αξίζει.

Νίκου Καββαδία, «Αντινομία»

Ο έρωτάς σου μια πληγή και τρεις κραυγές.
Στα κόντρα σκούζει ο μακαράς καθώς τεζάρει.
Θαλασσοκόρη του βυθού —χίλιες οργιές—
του Ποσειδώνα εγώ σε κέρδισα στο ζάρι.

Και σ’ έριξα σ’ ένα βιβάρι σκοτεινό
που στέγνωσε και ξανεμίστηκε το αλάτι.
Μα εσύ προσμένεις απ’ το δίκαιον ουρανό
το στεριανό, το γητευτή, τον απελάτη.

Όταν θα σμίξεις με το φως που σε βολεί
και θα χαθείς μέσα σε διάφανη αμφιλύκη
πάνω σε πράσινο πετούμενο χαλί,
θα μείνει ο ναύτης να μετρά το άσπρο χαλίκι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2017)

...
First notes: μακαράς, τεζάρω, βιβάρι, απελάτης, αμφιλύκη.


----------



## Neikos (Sep 17, 2017)

Νομίζω θα χρειαστεί κι αυτό:

κόντρα, τα: ιταλ. contra: ρυθμιστικοί και ασφαλιστικοί κοχλίες


----------



## Theseus (Sep 18, 2017)

A flawed attempt

Paradox

Your love is a blow and three shouts.
Creaking the winch wraps around as it stretches the rope.
Mermaid of the deep--a thousand fathoms--
I have won you from Poseidon at the dice.

And I threw you into a dark lagoon
Where the ocean water had dried and evaporated.
But you await from the righteous heaven
The landsman, the enchanter, the frontiersman.


When you shall mingle with the light that invests you
And be lost in the translucent daybreak,
Upon a green flying carpet 
The mariner shall remain to count the white pebble.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 18, 2017)

Three corrections:-l.2, stanza 1: 'Creaking, the winch wraps around, as the rope stretches'.
l.2, stanza 2: 'which had dried up & the brine had dissolved'.
l.4, stanza 3: 'the mariner shall remain, counting the white shingle'.


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2017)

Excellent try, Theseus! 
Would you allow me to point out one or two things, not as corrective remarks, but rather as a matter of personal taste?
For *πληγή *I would choose *wound*, a stronger word, evoking running blood.
*Βιβάρι *or *διβάρι *properly is a fish farm in shallow water; lagoon is fine if it’s your personal choice, so long as you understand the meaning.
*το αλάτι που στέγνωσε και εξανεμίστηκε* refers to the ocean water that evaporated leaving the salt, and then the salt in its turn was scattered in the wind; the whole image provides a strong metaphor for desolation.
Finally for *απελάτης *I would seek an equally half-forgotten word in English, and I think the word *reiver *would do. The *border reivers* were a fairly close equivalent to the bands “of irregulars roaming the borders of the empire”.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 18, 2017)

I like, and will adopt, all the changes you propose, Earion. I knew that Βιβάρι was a fish farm (in shallow water) but was unable to find a good translation for it. I also guessed that its origin was the Latin vivarium (ie.an enclosure in which game, fish, etc., are kept alive; a park, warren, preserve, fish-pond) but it doesn't have to be salt water in Latin. 'Reivers' is an inspired translation. Can you think of a good translation for Βιβάρι also?


----------

